# How do I stop the music on my Kindle Fire?



## BigRuby

I have some albums downloaded on my old Kindle Fire.  Last night I started playing one and now I can't remember how to turn it "off".  Apparently I'm having a real senior moment.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I know nothing about the older models of Fire, but I bet you it will stop if you completely power the device down and restart it. Hold down the power button until you see a choice that says "do you want to completely turn off your Fire," or something like that. Confirm, and it should shut off. I'll bet you it will no longer be playing when the Fire starts again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gotta think it says somewhere in the user guide . . . . I can't recall, though, as I don't use my Fires for music at all . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BigRuby said:


> I have some albums downloaded on my old Kindle Fire. Last night I started playing one and now I can't remember how to turn it "off". Apparently I'm having a real senior moment.


We had a discussion of this back in the old Fire days. On the new Fires, you can go to the Music tab or you can swipe down from the top and pause it. Seems to me it was something similar--that if you invoked the side menus, you could turn it off.

I was just looking at the original Fire user's guide (there's a link in our FAQ). Didn't see anything specific. Here's the link to the Music guide:
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/Kindle_Fire_1st_Gen_Help/Kindle_Fire_1st_Generation_Music_PDF.pdf#page4

Betsy


----------



## BigRuby

I had shut it down completely at least six times but the music would still be playing.

This morning I turned it back on and the music stopped!  Guess the Kindle Fire knew I had called in the experts for help.  Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Dragle

I haven't played music on my old original Fire in a long time, but I do remember starting music via some app (not the built-in Fire music player) and then having trouble finding a way to stop it once I had left its screen.  I think in that case I had to go into the gear at the top right, then More..., then Application and Running Applications. Then find the app (whatever it was) and Force Stop.

But a couple of other things to try are: 1) going to the Notifications (tap the circle with a number in it at the top) and see if the playing music appears on that screen (probably under "Ongoing"). If it does, you can tap it and get back to the its controller and hit Stop there.  Or 2) there is a Music item on the horizontal menu on the Home screen. That should take you into the Amazon Music app.  Then the menu icon at the very bottom should have a Clear cache or Settings option with Clear cache under that.


----------



## mlewis78

I go to where the music is playing, usually in the music tab if it is something stored in Amazon Music.  If it's the radio or something in intune app, I go there and turn it off.


----------

